# How do i keep predators away from my pygmes?



## kayjv98 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have 2 pygmy does who are 4 1/2 months old,they have stayed in the back yard since ive had them because im scared to put them in the pasture since i found coyote poop.My pasture is all fenced,has no holes for it to get through,but i still dont know how its coming through.My pasture is mostley open field with a few trees here and there but its backed up against forests.My barn is in the pasture where i keep them at night.but I dont worry about predators getting n there since I lock them up in there every night.I had two larger dairy goats who had no probs with predators but since my pygmes are a lot smaller im afraid?Does anybody suggest what i can do to eliminate predators so my pygmes can enjoy the pasture?


----------



## Team Taylor (Oct 16, 2013)

LGD!


----------



## kayjv98 (Oct 16, 2013)

I actually have a cattle dog but he is so attached to my dad that he whines and moans when hes seperated from him!!!I guess he needs to learn to protect my goats in stead of my dad..


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)

*A cattle dog is not an LGD. They are specific breeds used for guarding livestock for thousands of years. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livestock_guardian_dog

They do need training and socialization and you would have to look at your situation and see if it warrants it, but an LGD is the best protection against coyotes; it would live with your goats to keep them safe.*


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 9, 2013)

We use llamas as guardian animals. Some use donkeys and others use livestock guardian dogs like Great Pyrnees, Maremmas, or crosses of various breeds of livestock guardian dogs. Cattle dogs are used as herding dogs but they will not protect your goats from predators and they may even hurt or kill your dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

I am partial the the livestock Guardian dogs.  Donkeys and llamas are effective however more often than not they do not deter the animal from breaking the barrier. They will kill once the animal is in, The LGDog deters the animal from ever coming in.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 9, 2013)

My llamas will spit and stomp the ground and vocalize when they see or hear a dog or coyote. I dare either one try and breach my fences. I am partial to llamas.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

goatboy1973 said:


> My llamas will spit and stomp the ground and vocalize when they see or hear a dog or coyote. I dare either one try and breach my fences. I am partial to llamas.


I read your other post and it sounds like your llamas are doing a great job!  In our region the coyote problem is quite severe. The donkeys and llamas don't work out too well in our here. The farmer down the road had a donkey, donkey did kill _"a"_ coyote but in the end could not handle the pack of coyotes... donkey died from rabies , 3 cows lost to rabies, entire farm quarantined for 6 months. Very bad for the cattle farmer. Neighbor lost his donkey, again to rabies. We have one of the highest rabies populations in the country, it is really bad here. 
I have LGD puppies right now, several people have contacted us for future litters... getting rid of their llamas. I really do think llamas and donkeys are great but I think knowing the threat level and kinds of predators in your area are very important. *Not one* farmer here that I know that has LG Dogs has lost an animal. Not one, that is a great testimony for how effective they are in our region. A friend has llamas, has now moved to LGDogs after severe loss last year, and this year when the LGD had surgery and was out of commission for 5 days they have already lost one sheep and another injured. (She is in a different region)
For us, because half our herd (meat-goats-Kikos), are moved through a lot of land, heavy woods and brush... llamas and donkeys could not get through the thick of it. Dogs are easy to move, handle, relocate, and feed _in our situation_. And my children can play with them.  
Donkey's llamas and livestock guardian dogs are all great guardians! I think the individual needs and situations are the most important thing to consider. Knowledge and care of the individual animals also plays into the equation. 
The only camelid vet in our region is $200 hr+ whatever he does for the animal+ $85 farm call/travel fee. That is too steep for me. Donkeys.. I know nothing about LOL.
Kidding and lambing can also be a concern. Our dogs help the mommas clean them and we never have to worry that the dog will kill or hurt them.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 9, 2013)

Our male llama helped clean off a freshly birthed set of twin Spanish kids and then nudged the kids in an attempt to help them stand. I have also heard of LGD's doing the same thing. I think you are correct "Southern by Choice", about knowing the threat level. We have coyotes, foxes, wild domestic dogs, bobcats, and hybrid coyote/dog crosses.


----------

